# yum yum !



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I never get excited about eating out as i usually leave dissapointed and shocked at the quality of food and the hefty bill.....even hungry sometimes!!!

So i had a nice soup, and crusty bread with butter...then a char grilled gamon with a bit of crispy fat on it and ate that with a sweet melon enjoying the combination and even had another..not sure or not if i d reached the main course i had a juicy chicken breast and a couple of crispy wings a couple of roasties a yorkshire and decided on a salad with it, heavy on the grated carrots and peppers...I washed it all down with a nice sharp fizzy apple juice and even felt i d had the healthy option :lol: 
I thought i d done , but the curry and narn drew me and the rice looked so appetising and then thoughts of the crispy bread took over and i just had to have another....
A bit of conversation and i found myself wanting some nibbles and the fish sticks and small battered fish looked ideal and then i took note of the sweet stuff to round things off...
I chose the healthy option again, carrot cake and by god it was moist and tasty, but then offered a bit of chocolate cake and some mister whippy ice cream,how could i refuse :lol: A couple of profiterols later minus the chocolate sauce was about as much of the sweet stuff i could take so i had a nice bowl of fresh fruit to clear my palate and noticing the waitress i uttered those words people fear to utter...
" Have you got a doggy bag please "? :wink: 
"No sorry" she politely replied " but you can get some paper serviets "
With the stigma of the doggy bag over and permission granted...
i deboned a chicken, found a lean gammon and he s partial to a sausage etc....
And to finish off we all had a coffee which was rather nice and needed after all that :lol: 

We dont normally eat like this when out and maybe the surroundings were not as we d expect of a eatery, but then i wasnt paying the £3.50 to £5 i normally do just for a kids icecream ....

We all agreed we really enjoyed it and then the guilt set in as we realised we were only human had overdone it a bit faced with such temptation and at £5.99 each it was a bit of a steal.....even concluded the food was better than any restaurant the entire town of Leek and surounding area had to offer.. :lol: :lol: 

We like Taybarns and if you pass one its worth a stop :lol: :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought you were going to say ........ "and then I woke up. It was only a dream". :lol: 

Colin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You pig!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yesterdays lunch I had an all day breakfast and that needed a doggie bag

tony


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention, i managed to catch a piece or two of ham and mushroom pizza as it came out the wood oven with a propper italian base.....



And they even gave us some sort of voucher for money off if we come back in feb..... we binned them as the £5.99 is fine :lol:


----------

